# Can Plinking !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Had my Luck Ring out with single tubes and was shooting very well today. Was shooting slightly over 20 yards with 5/16" steel and a rug draped over a railing for a backstop. Was shooting at a Chile/Soup can and laying them in there or very, very close (I mean within a couple of inches). I'm very excited about my shooting improvement, the practice and attention to shooting details has made a big difference.

This as you can imagine has given me much more confidence in my hunting ability, as now I'm just not "letting 'um rip, and hoping for the best and smacking them sometimes, I'm now able to put the shots in there with confidence, a world of difference !

I do though have to be more precise with my aiming point as I feel confident that is the reason for my small misses .... I need to buckle the aiming point down.

I might add this little sling with single tubes can really send them and at the 20ish yard distance they are flying pretty darn flat, there is a little drop but very little with the 5/16" steel I'm using, it puts a nice size dent in the steel can for such a small steel ball ;- )

Tomorrow, if the wind slows down and lets me aim, I'm concentrating on the exact aiming spot I need to really tighten up those groups. I know at 20 yards, if I can cut my group size down about 2+ inches, I would hit that can 7+ out of ten times .. for me that would be absolutely sensational !!

The other thing for me to work on is aiming small, in the wind today it was tough to do as I was blown all over the place.

I did not shoot my more powerful slings as I wanted just to work on my hold and aiming form and with that I'm doing good.

*A question*:

When using a Chinese type eye sling, do you guys put a colored mark on your main aiming point at the yardage you mostly shoot at ? Is your aiming point above the ring or in the ring and you cover up your target when you shoot. My aiming point at 20 yards seems to be at the top of the tubes where they wrap around the eye of the slingshot, not the top of the sling shot eye. I might ad I shoot a tilted gangsta style not 45 deg but not perfectly up and down either.

Thank you guys for the help.

wll


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Sounds like you're doing well. I would think if you're aiming right at the tube tie she's tuned pretty good. 
What happens when you step up to hunting weight bands and ammo?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Was windy as heck, smacked the can a bit, but I was being blown off the target so I gave up.

Found an old 10" cake pan and put in in back of my Chile can target. This will give me a better zone so I know how much I'm missing by.

Here is a pic of my target;










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

So windy I could hardly stand up, put the slingshot away and shot my Beeman P17 single stroke pneumatic from inside my car. Very accurate gun, has enough power, but in the wind my shots were about 8-10 inches off at 20 yards

I'll see what tomorrow may bring.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*4-28-2020*

It's 94deg at 4 o'clock and I'm a puddle of water.

Shooting the Kent #503 single tubes as they are light pulling and are mildly adequate at 20 yards with 3/8" steel for practice.

I was on a great for me hitting stretch, hitting the soup can 5+ times out of 10 with good smacks (one time 5 hits, one time 6 hits)... I did this two times in a row, I was extremely happy as this was the best I ever shot at 20 yards..

I'm not a fan of this tube, but for practice, its OK at the 20+ ish yard range but better for 15 yards and under. I'm stretching it a good 550% as it really weak in the speed department but it is very smooth and light pulling as mentioned --- it doesn't tire you out on a practice session..

I'm hoping it is cooler tomorrow as about half an hour out in this heat is enough for me.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Got a bit tired of the slowpoke 1/4'od thin walled single tubes on the sling yesterday, so I switched to looped mystery tubes. They are marked 0239 but are looking like 3050's according to my measurements. They have more pull then the light 1/4"od for sure being looped, but no where near the pull of the 1842's I shot a few days ago. I have a micro fiber pouch on these that has been shaped to fit a 3/8" steel ball. So I go out to give it a whirl, and man oh man was I pleasantly surprised in a big, big way.

They are not on the same planet as what I shot yesterday, why compare a fiat to a Ferrari, nuff said !!

These are night and day faster than the single 1/4"od heavy wall tubes ! Harder to pull back, but not 1842 hard. (I'm not knocking the thick walled 1/4od tube, it is a good general tube).

Faster then my looped Kent #303's and they are much easier to pull back .. this very much surprised me !!

The 3050 ? are close to as fast as the looped New Gen 1842's (I pulled the looped 1842 sling out of my bag and shot it comparing it to the 3050 looped, and they are close but like I said the 3050 ? is easier to pull back)... as said, maybe not quite as fast but darn close and maybe just a bit slower than the pre-cut Simple Shot bands, although nothing is as easy pulling as those pre-cut bands !! ;- ). The big difference is the 1842 looped are pretty much overkill for 3/8" steel and you can feel there is quite a bit of recoil .....Oh ya, it sends them fast as heck but I'll say again, the looped Gen2 1842 tubes are quite stout to pull back.

This 3050 (I believe it is) is from a second batch I bought a few years ago. The first batch i bought from another supplier was absolutely horrible stuff and I ended up throwing almost all of it out.

These 3050 ? looped tubes have a good medium resistance, feel good on release using 3/8" steel and a good snap. This tube set up is great for its speed to force to pull back weight ratio.

What didn't I like, well it may have been the slingshot these tubes were on, as accuracy was not up to my new standard at all. The tubes were slipping and sliding around the eye of this Chinese tube shooter causing a difference in its set areas on the eye and accuracy was not up to par, I was getting some wild flyers !!

When I get home I'll change these tubes to a different sling and see how they do tomorrow. I have an idea they will do great. If they shoot like I hope they will, they may be my "go to" 3/8" ball tube set up. Yes, I would definitely use these for the pest I would see out here in the high desert. I don't know how they would do with 84 gr ammo, I assume pretty good, but not up to the 1842 which has a lot of resistance and can handle more weight I would think.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*4-30-2020*

Man alive it sure would have been nice to shoot today, but the 35mph winds were blowing me over, ya you heard it right ... just ridiculous.

*5-1-2020*

Come out again today and this is @*$%&×$[<?÷% the ¥ %#◇ing wind is blowing above 30mph, and there is no way for you to shoot.

I'm not very happy tight now !!!! Again this is %&*<@+《€#&☆

Ya, I'm ticked off !!

wll


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Just wait pfs bonegrip with tubes very fast and accurate I use one mine for attempt at aerial shots and speed shooting


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ironarmknives said:


> Just wait pfs bonegrip with tubes very fast and accurate I use one mine for attempt at aerial shots and speed shooting


Thanks buddy, BTW. Got yours in the car and its going out tomorrow ;- )

Greatly looking to trying out the bonegrip ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

This is %$!&*%ing great, we still have winds in the 25mph range and my hat keeps blowing off while I'm braced up against my Jeep trying to shoot.

I'm so Moth --- =•{¥%$# tired of this you have no idea.

There was one instance when it slowed down and I got two shots off, one hit and one miss. I could tell the set up on this sling shot much better than the one a few day's ago where the tubes were slipping on the eye.

Tomorrow morning the wind is expected in the 29-35 mph area, if it is you will be able to hear me scream from where you are.

Hopefully I'll be able to shoot without busting a blood vein yelling and screaming at the wind. My world is not the happiest of times right now and the wind thing is the icing on the cake !!

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I leave the house at 5:45am and get to my shooting spot at 6:10am, the wind has already started but it is very doable. I quickly get out and start smacking my 20-25 yard can, I'm in the zone. My aiming area at 25yds is right in the middle of where the tubes go around the eye of the sling, the target is covered up. My anchor was solid, being sure I was where I needed to be and i was not to far bent over but in direct line with the tube to the target relationship..

The 3050 really sends that 3/8" steel very well, and there is no loop de loop at 25 yards. I must have shot 40-50 shots and no flyers, no "What Was That" kind of shots like there was with the other sling where the tubes were sliding all around the eye of the sling ... very strange as I have used that sling before and it was fine. It may have been I just got through putting Protectant #303 on it and the area was very slippery, I don't know.

It's about 54deg and it's a nice morning. At 7am the sun was rising and the wind was picking up. By 7:30am it was hard to hold steady and the days shooting was over, man alive this wind is C£☆P.

Below is a pic of the micro fiber pouch I really really like for 3/8" steel that I've been using. It is 60mm long, and it works for 5/16", 3/8", 7/16" and 1/2". I would not shoot any ammo bigger than 1/2" in this pouch. IMHO it is great for 3/8" and 7/16", with 1/2" being the very max dia I would use as it leaves about 1/32 space on the edges, but the ball is still JUST below the pouch when you look at it from the side.

I have started heating the bottom of my micro fiber pouches with a 3/8 steel ball seated in it and "forming" a cup in the pouch. For me this has been great as it gives the ball a home that is consistent and forms a bend in the pouch. This home is enough for 7/16" and 1/2" also as it gives the ball a resting point that is consistent. ---- I now do it to every Chinese micro fiber pouch I install.

All in all a good morning of shooting !!










wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Sounds like an eventful morning!

I like that Idea of forming the microifiber pouches. However, mine seem to flatten back out eventually.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

KawKan said:


> Sounds like an eventful morning!
> 
> I like that Idea of forming the microifiber pouches. However, mine seem to flatten back out eventually.


Mine flatten out a bit, but still keep a slight cup, enough to form around the ball. I heat the bottom up a good bit also without burning it to much and then apply pressure to the inside of the pouch with the ball to kind of stretch form it under heat, I'm just using a lighter for heat.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out and was swatting the Chile can at the 20 yard range today, I was shooting great. Hit after hit on that can.... it is now time to change that can !

Old can below, it really is a lot worse than it looks 










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I got this absolutely beautiful right hand hold Bone Grip from @Ironarmknives on a trade. I was not shooting it to good today but I did not do what I thought I really needed to do, and that is twist and tweak like I used to do.. I was also shooting very high. I will do what I think I need to do tomorrow to make the adjustments needed.

I will say this is an incredibly comfortable slingshot and now I know what all the talk is about ...very nice. I do wish it had a lanyard hole, but that is probably just me. I may once Mr. BoneGrip (Terry Taylor) gets his moving done contact him with a slingshot or two I may want just for target shooting. I'm hoping for a gap of about 3.5 inches, not a PFS style, right hand hold for serious target stuff .I really think this could be a great target slingshot and one that COULD get me to enter slingshot competitions ;- )

Using flats and 5/16" to 3/8" ammo you could shoot it all day without getting any wrist fatigue .. Hummmm

Thank you again @Ironarmknives for the trade ;- )

Here she is below:










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Gosh darned I left the bone at home, but shot the looped Cheapo and shot pretty well, was hitting all around the can and smacking the pie tin in the back, so I was there. Got out to the spot around 3ish and it was pretty hot so I did not stay long. I really wanted to shoot the Bone again today with a twist and tweak ... When I got home I put it in the sling bag bag for sure !!

I must say again how much I like the 3050 looped tubes, they zing the 3/8' steel darn well and the 1/2" steel ..... this 3050 can handle that extra load for sure !

Besides having a big pill bottle filled with 3/8" steel I have another plastic poly tube with about twice as many 3/8" stored in my carry all box and another plastic tube with 1/2" steel in that same box (it is actually a Coleman white ice chest that I keep a cold bag in to keep the elastic cool on hot summer days when it is in the car. I found this chest at a trash dump, so the price was right !!

As a side bar, I just ordered a Bill Hays Taurus OTT sling, I have an idea this is a very comfortable sling and might be a good target shooter ... we will see when I get it. Unlike the PFS Bone I SHOULD be able to shoot this in the same fashion as I shoot my Cheapos as it is not a PFS, so we will see ?

If this turns out to be a comfortable shooter I will order more pre cut flats from SS and go from there.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Windy as heck again but I shot a little. Pulled out the Bone, shot with a twist and a tweak and the windage was right, but at 15 yards it shot WAY high, (about 3 feet high), over the backstop, over the back stop wall and into the old house behind it. After three shots I stopped as I did not want to waste ammo .... this is the strangest of things.

Took out my Cheapo with 3050 tubes and after about 10 shots the tubes gave up the ghost, changed tubes and was right back at it smacking the can.

Wish I knew why this PFS shoots so very, very high, it feels great in the hand, holds well, I like everything about it except I can't hit $%#÷

Anybody that has this issue let me know, I love the way it feels, I'm doing something wrong, I wish I knew what it was ?

wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Wll, You got a great looking Bonegrip!

I have to aim well under the target with all PFS style frames. I suspect it it due to the narrow forks.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

KawKan said:


> Wll, You got a great looking Bonegrip!
> 
> I have to aim well under the target with all PFS style frames. I suspect it it due to the narrow forks.


Ya, I do think that is the issue. I'm going to raise my anchor point a bit , and lower my aiming point and see what that does. I will also twist and tweak so I don't have fork hits.

wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Sounds good, Wll.

When you're trying the "tweak" part, try this.

Instead of "bending" the pouch, just get the meat of your thumb in front of the ball.

It feels funny at first, but it get the ball over the forks, and doesn't throw it off too much.

And, it's repeatable.

At least, that works for me!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Got out and started flinging with a old/new Ranger Tactical I never shot, as it came from Bill, my first shot was a bit low, and then started to shoot well, did not spend a lot of time, but this sling works and I could set this up well, even though this sling is on the large size for me. I will change this pouch out to a smaller one tomorrow, better suited for 3/8" ammo.

I then tried the bone, set my anchor higher and aimed way, way lower, still shooting high, I did it for a short while and could not get it to shoot, everybody can, but for some reason it isn't working for me, I put it away for another day, it just feels so good in my hand I want to get this sling working for me.

I then took out a Cheapo with brand new 3050 tubes that I made up today.

At 15 yards first shot was a miss and then 10 hits in a row on a 9 inch pie tin. Was not super duper pooper accurate (hit the can that is in the middle just once) but in the zone for me.

Was pretty hot, so I had to leave.

wll

KawKan :

I will give your suggestion a good try, thank you.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot my Ranger and Mr Funky (the brown laminated sling) today. The Ranger has an old set of Theraband Gold and Mr Funky has 1/4 od singles on it.

The Ranger was real easy shooting but not enough poop for me, I'll be putting a set of SimpleShot 22mmx18mm flats on it and shoot that sling tomorrow.

The Mr Funky picked 'um up and put 'um down ... that 3/8" steel flew well, had some finger slap but it shot well. The fork height is a little to high so there is some wrist torque. These 1/4" od x1/16" wall are the heaviest tunes I would put on this sling, but that's OK because it brings 3/8" and 7/16" weight steel very good.

Mr. Funky is a pretty funky hand made sling, I may have got from a friend of all of ours, now departed "Old Miser".

I will say that this sling with these tubes is a very very good shooter, and puts the ammo where I want.

I'll be back tomorrow morning when the wind is not bad to shoot them some more.

Pics of both slings below.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out early this am and shot the Ranger with SS bands. All I can say it shoots very well and these bands send that 3/8" steel very well.

I'm not use to this sling so it took me a few to get comfortable, but when I did, I was there. Got to a point that I could aim using the edge of the fork, and that was pretty nice. Very rarely do I do that style of aiming as I shoot 95% Chinese wire slings and I aim different. I do aim pretty much the same way though when I shoot my F-16's.

Was shooting at 15 yards and smacked this old steel Xmas decoration and put a hole in it. These SimpleShot pre-cut bands have some punch 










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Great, great the wind is blowing #%&%!$×/>÷+#

I manage to get three shots off and smack the 10" pie pan 3 times from about 18 yards before one of my unemployed employees text me that Los Angeles will be in quarantine another 2-3 months. Perfect, now not only am I ticked off at the wind, but have no business for another 2+ months.

To say I'm unhappy now would be a #$&÷€♤&×[email protected]# understatement !

wll


----------

